# Utah Green Drake/Cicadas!!



## mille553 (Mar 25, 2002)

Was lucky enough to get a 4 day pass to go see my brother who lives in Salt Lake my bets friend Matt flew in for the festivities. We fished the Provo, Green, and two MT Creeks. Awesome fishing I did not put on a pair of waders and fished dry flies every day. My brother put together a video of our trip late June. Thought I would put it up enjoy. Green Drakes on Provo, Hoppers and attractors on the Mt. creeks and Cicadas on the Green.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Good stuff. Thanks for taking the time to put that together and sharing with all of us. Looks like y'all had a ball.


----------

